# +*+*+*+* Looking for sponsorship, read my story +*+*+*+*+



## El Toro Mr UK98 (Nov 11, 2011)

So I just had a interview and story done on me by John king from muscletricks to show my story and why I should be considered for sponsorship from any company weather it be supplements, clothing or food.

I was pointed in Johns direction by @Bad Alan on here which I am grateful 


​
Please take a min to read this write up about me and watch this space....

http://muscletricks.com/?q=Andrew+Torres


----------



## zack amin (Mar 13, 2012)

nice mate


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

Is this the normal route of getting sponsorship?


----------



## Fullhouse (Mar 31, 2010)

Good luck buddy


----------



## ditz (Jun 5, 2012)

May sound petty mate, but it's a wicked inspirational story.. It deserves to be free from spelling mistakes, need to get them to sort that!!!

Best of luck to u mate


----------



## zack amin (Mar 13, 2012)

:crying:


----------



## El Toro Mr UK98 (Nov 11, 2011)

@RXQueenie its just a case of getting my name story out there to 1. inspire others and 2. look for sponsorship.


----------



## El Toro Mr UK98 (Nov 11, 2011)

Fullhouse said:


> I wouldn't think so and the wolves will dive on this blatant look at me thread, but good luck all the same El Toro


why would you call it a blatant look at me thread mate, Ive been though proper sh1te over the last few years and come out the other end strong after been told the worst by doctors.

Im in remision now but still have chemo every 12 month and have to be on meds for the rest of my life and still get in the shape i do so if thats not inspirational I dont know what is mate


----------



## BBaddict (Dec 2, 2008)

Hats off to you mate, very inspirational story can't imagine how hard it is going through all that

Good luck with your goals


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

Good luck mate ! Cant be shy when it comes to getting sponsors in the early days !!!


----------



## Justin Cider (Jul 18, 2010)

good luck squire, just saw this on FB!


----------



## MF88 (Jul 1, 2012)

Good luck mate, hope you find the sponsorship you need.


----------



## Bad Alan (Dec 30, 2010)

El Toro Mr UK98 said:


> So I just had a interview and story done on me by John king from muscletricks to show my story and why I should be considered for sponsorship from any company weather it be supplements, clothing or food.
> 
> I was pointed in Johns direction by @Bad Alan on here which I am grateful
> 
> ...


Love it mate, all the best and I'd say keep everyone informed everyone should ****ing look at you with what you've been through. Look in great nick


----------



## greekgod (Sep 6, 2009)

Good luck bro... nice write up about you.. didnt realise what u went thru...


----------



## El Toro Mr UK98 (Nov 11, 2011)

Justin Cider said:


> good luck squire, just saw this on FB!


Thanks justin and others for the support,

Yeh he is trying to get my name out everywhere on the net so you will see it on facebook twitter ect


----------



## stoatman (Sep 13, 2012)

Good luck mate , def a few errors in that write up though, deserves to get sorted.


----------



## constantbulk (Dec 27, 2010)

would imagine its hard to get sponsers in bodybuilding so good luck with it all


----------



## Dave 0511 (Feb 13, 2009)

I think you should also note what you can offer a company i.e. photo shoots, trade stand "appearances" etc

Would balance the article, plus you should have those mistakes sorted out.

Good for you on your recovery mate


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

Very inspirational mate, I knew some of your struggles before hand but now know alot more, you do deserve a break!

If all else fails get in touch with 'Coors Beer' maybe you can be a Jean Claude Van Damme lookalike :thumb:


----------



## El Toro Mr UK98 (Nov 11, 2011)

Dave 0511 said:


> I think you should also note what you can offer a company i.e. photo shoots, trade stand "appearances" etc
> 
> Would balance the article, plus you should have those mistakes sorted out.
> 
> Good for you on your recovery mate


I think that sort of thing is more or less expected off me but know what you meen...Ill mention the mistakes to him also


----------



## RascaL18 (Nov 13, 2008)

Fullhouse said:


> I wouldn't think so and the wolves will dive on this blatant look at me thread, but good luck all the same El Toro


is that you on the end there???


----------



## monkfish (Mar 14, 2012)

You're not very big or ripped, so not sure who will sponser you. You're in not bad shape for your age but nothing special. Well done on the illness though.


----------



## Uk_mb (Feb 18, 2011)

monkfish said:


> You're not very big or ripped, so not sure who will sponser you. You're in not bad shape for your age but nothing special. Well done on the illness though.


You're an idiot


----------



## romper stomper (Sep 26, 2012)

so training naturally now ??


----------



## RascaL18 (Nov 13, 2008)

monkfish said:


> You're not very big or ripped, so not sure who will sponser you. You're in not bad shape for your age but nothing special. Well done on the illness though.


I fact your tagged in my photo too, is that above?? Get your pics up you big ripped mother****er


----------



## Mark2021 (Apr 13, 2012)

Goodluck bud


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

monkfish said:


> You're not very big or ripped, so not sure who will sponser you. *You're in not bad shape for your age but nothing special.* Well done on the illness though.


Have you read his Journal on here? Seen the before pics? No, I doubt you have! That is a [email protected] comment; how old are you 12? :2guns:

Andy has done amazing especially since last June, & he'll go on to even better things. :thumb:


----------



## zack amin (Mar 13, 2012)

Ignore the dickhead comments, some people aint used to the etiquette of uk-m yet, some stupid comments, you done brilliantly mate, not a lot of peope can come baclk that strong in that ammount of time, I say nothing buit respect to you bro for also having the time to help other people on and off the board! Reps co£ming your way but I'm on me phone so you'll get em later lol


----------



## Lou Lou (Aug 27, 2012)

This is amazing!!! So inspirational...well done. I hope u get a sponser. You deserve one x


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

All the best el torro. You always come across humble and passionate about training I wish you all the success.


----------



## Monkey skeleton (Jul 8, 2012)

Really impressive stuff, mate. Well done for overcoming such adversity. Made me feel I lot better about some stuff that's been getting me down recently, so thank you for posting!

And I'd say Gaspari Nutrition must owe you some sponsorship money, the amount you talk their products up! 

Hope you get all you deserve in life! (sounds kinda like a threat, but I mean it in a good way! Lol)


----------



## Omada (Dec 18, 2011)

I seriously can't believe some of the comments on here. Nearly 99% of us if we hadn't died from what he's been through. Definitely would not be back in the gym. And if we were would be no where near the shape he is in. Honestly congratulations mate, inspirational stuff.


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

I have spellchecked/edited it to the best of my abilities for you mate, hope it helps, best of luck.

Andrew Torres is a name that is going to be on the lips of everyone in the coming months and years, as a bodybuilder who will inspire everyone around him and help promote whoever is lucky enough to take him on board as a sponsored athlete.

So who is Andrew Torres? Well let me begin by saying that when you read though this profile, believe me you will never complain again about leg day or the twinge in your back on a morning.

Andrew has been training for around 22 years and first stepped onstage in 1998 in the NABBA UK coming 2nd as an under 21's competitor. He then chose to compete in a local show, Pendle Valley in 2001 as a novice, placing third and competing again in the Mansfield Classic placing third again.

After a year off from competitive bodybuilding he continued to compete in the Pendle Valley show, receiving a 3rd place once again.

Fast forward to 2008 Andrew became very ill and was admitted to hospital. After a series of tests, during which he lost 3 stone in bodyweight he was diagnosed with systemic lupas or "SLE" as it is known. Andrew stayed in hospital for almost two years and during this time he received cycles of chemotherapy and continued to receive never ending tests. His family was told to expect the worst at one point, as the doctors did not expect him to pull through.

Andrew lost almost all his strength whilst in hospital and even feeding himself was a struggle. He began an intense amount of painful physio for two years to enable him to walk again.

In 2010 he made a return to the gym and began not only building his physique, but determined to get back in top shape. He was even more determined to prove others wrong, despite continuing to receive chemotherapy every 6 months during this time. Everyone around him thought he couldn't achieve a winning physique again, he was basically written off from the bodybuilding scene.

In 2011 he qualified as a gym instructor and he began to work in the fitness industry. Each day he got stronger, each training session he progressed. A minor setback came in 2011 (compared to what he had suffered previously) in the form of a pectoral tear whilst benching. This was quickly overcome with an iron will and the aid of more painful sports physio.

Andrew is currently seeking sponsorship to enable him to meet his goals to step back onstage in 2014, bigger and better!!!!

So the next time you have trouble getting out of bed for that early morning cardio session, remember the bodybuilders like Andrew who have made gains and overcome illness that no-one believed would ever be possible!


----------



## Guest (Jan 6, 2013)

Inspirational. And you are in great shape mate. Hope you find a sponsor.

Ignore the pen15 giving you the stupid comments. A little look at his profile shows hes trolling. He comments to someone about their spelling yet two posts earlier he tells someone they shouldn't be "breading" and theyr a bad "roll model". Nice.


----------



## romper stomper (Sep 26, 2012)

so training naturally now ??

i would like that one answered !!


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

romper stomper said:


> so training naturally now ??
> 
> i would like that one answered !!


Would you!!! If you ask pleasantly he might!!!!!

:lol:


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

romper stomper said:


> so training naturally now ??
> 
> i would like that one answered !!


No offence but how the fvck is that any of your business, or in any way contributing to this thread?


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

Good luck Andy, hope this works out for you and ignore the small amount of ignorant cvnts on here as I'm sure you will.


----------



## Craigyboy (Feb 9, 2012)

That looks ace mr el torro, should generate a bit of interest.

You are in good shape that's for sure, just ignore the usual [email protected] as most of them would give their right arm to be in the same sort of shape!

And just to balance out all the praise , your still an ugly cvnt


----------



## romper stomper (Sep 26, 2012)

QUOTE]No offence but how the fvck is that any of your business, or in any way contributing to this thread?


----------



## Yoshi (Oct 4, 2011)

romper stomper said:


> QUOTE]No offence but how the fvck is that any of your business, or in any way contributing to this thread?


i am damm sure a sponsor will ask that - he is asking for sponsorship on a forum - that the public can read - so hence the question - get off your high horse- personally i could not give a fcuk anyway.


----------



## romper stomper (Sep 26, 2012)

> No it's not revlant if he is or isn't..


with his condition its not relevant ????? really ???


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

MacUK said:


> i am damm sure a sponsor will ask that - he is asking for sponsorship on a forum - that the public can read - so hence the question - get off your high horse- personally i could not give a fcuk anyway.


Did James from pro-10 ask Lucas if he was on gear before sponsering Him? No it's not revlant if he is or isn't..


----------



## romper stomper (Sep 26, 2012)

> Exactly. Sponsors dont care how or why you are in the shape you are, as long as you say your in that shape due to using their products


and that is the exact reason there is so much bullsiht, lies and hypocrisy in the world of bodybuilding


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

romper stomper said:


> and that is the exact reason there is so much bullsiht, lies and hypocrisy in the world of bodybuilding


This is a positive thread, why don't you stop posting seemingly irrelevant stuff, & making demands?


----------



## romper stomper (Sep 26, 2012)

errr ok


----------



## Yoshi (Oct 4, 2011)

romper stomper said:


> with his condition its not relevant ????? really ???


Does he compete in a drug free show? No... People who sponsor Jay cutler do you think they care about the fact he's on aas or they more bothered about him winning mr o so they can get more advertisement and money from him?

Your an idiot .


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

MacUK said:


> Does he compete in a drug free show? No... People who sponsor Jay cutler do you think they care about the fact he's on aas or they more bothered about him winning mr o so they can get more advertisement and money from him?
> 
> Your an idiot .


expect a neg for that haha I got my first neg off him!

Anyway back on topic, wonder if any of the bulk suppliers are looking to sponsor an athlete?


----------



## RascaL18 (Nov 13, 2008)

romper stomper said:


> i am damm sure a sponsor will ask that - he is asking for sponsorship on a forum - that the public can read - so hence the question - get off your high horse- *personally i could not give a fcuk anyway*.


So, if one shall not give a fcuk, why did ones self make a point and post on this thread. You prat.

Read that on a posh voice, adds to the effect of being talked down on.


----------



## RockyD (Oct 8, 2012)

Is a very competitive field so think you may find it quite difficult, but inspiring story and best of luck with your goals.

Nothing ventured nothing gained.


----------



## alan_wilson (Feb 25, 2012)

Good Luck!!


----------



## pooky (Jun 20, 2012)

read your article mate, impresive stuff. if anyone deserves a chance its u. ignore the clowns that cant give credit when its due, they clearly have issues with themselfs.

good luck and keep us posted on any news of sponsership


----------



## El Toro Mr UK98 (Nov 11, 2011)

Thanks guys and girls, just caught up on all the comments and thanks to the majority of you that supports me "Nothing to be said about the hatters as I only have time for people who are passionate about the sport in a positive way".

Im in no means perfect shape but its a work in progress and im determined to give it my best shot.

ALWAYS learning and always trying to give back to the sport and help people if I can and if they are willing to listen.

Ill keep every one updated on here as UK-M is my second home and you are all my family forged in iron :thumb:


----------



## ditz (Jun 5, 2012)

Re the gear use mate..

Im quite interested aswell.. Not for any reason of putting you down or anything like that I'm just genuinely interested wether you are allowed to what with chemo and etc or does it make it a big no no? Pm if you don't want to mention mate just genuinely interested


----------



## DC Nutrition (Jan 6, 2013)

We're looking to sponsor a few individuals! #dcnutrition


----------



## monkfish (Mar 14, 2012)

RascaL18 said:


> I fact your tagged in my photo too, is that above?? Get your pics up you big ripped mother****er


What ? Not sure what you are saying pal.

Can't understand why I'm getting bad language thrown at me, I thought I said he was in good shape for his age. My point is there are loads of guys in better shape not getting sponsered.


----------



## Guest (Jan 6, 2013)

Smash it mate, hope you get sponsored you deserve it x


----------



## Guest (Jan 6, 2013)

Also after reading the full thread and some of the negative comments. Can some one please tell me where the influx of absolute B*llends has come from recently?


----------



## ditz (Jun 5, 2012)

monkfish said:


> What ? Not sure what you are saying pal.
> 
> Can't understand why I'm getting bad language thrown at me, I thought I said he was in good shape for his age. My point is there are loads of guys in better shape not getting sponsered.


Mate say you were selling supps.

You could have sponsored bloke a that says "using the supplements and the fact that I'm a genetic beast born to build muscle you can look like me"

Or

Using the supplements you can take yourself from the edge of disaster, overcome it, and despite still being on medication for it you can look like me


----------



## Guest (Jan 6, 2013)

ditz said:


> Mate say you were selling supps.
> 
> You could have sponsored bloke a that says "using the supplements and the fact that I'm a genetic beast born to build muscle you can look like me"
> 
> ...


Exactly.


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

if your really lucky, you might get a nice banner repping a company. making you look like a serious guy in he game and even 5% off supplements!!!! awesome!


----------



## NorthernSoul (Nov 7, 2011)

Wow, giving up is easy but you carried on..most likely I'd take the easy route on that one 

Regarding the sponsorship, I always think if you want something you have to go and get it so nice one for doing everything you can!

And for my own lack of knowledge I must be really thick or simple because I didn't notice a spelling mistake lmao


----------



## monkfish (Mar 14, 2012)

Ha ha. It was a joke !!


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

monkfish said:


> Ha ha. It was a joke !!


Actually I don't beleive you; I think you were trying to stand out & make a 'clever' comment.

Best thing to do...apologise.


----------



## Wardy33 (Nov 12, 2012)

Good luck, hope ya get the result your looking for :thumbs:


----------



## El Toro Mr UK98 (Nov 11, 2011)

ditz said:


> Re the gear use mate..
> 
> Im quite interested aswell.. Not for any reason of putting you down or anything like that I'm just genuinely interested wether you are allowed to what with chemo and etc or does it make it a big no no? Pm if you don't want to mention mate just genuinely interested


Hi mate if you read my jurno's you will see that aas is a part of my game although I always use conservative doses.

I wouldnt recommend anyone who is on the treatment I am on to use ass/hgh ect but i know what I can and cant get away with, been using peds for over 15 years now so I know how each compound effects me.

My doses are always modorate but I always source out the most quality gear "atm I wont use anything else than Bsi gear".


----------



## 1010AD (May 30, 2009)

Who's gear


----------



## 44carl44 (Apr 24, 2013)

monkfish said:


> You're not very big or ripped, so not sure who will sponser you. You're in not bad shape for your age but nothing special. Well done on the illness though.


Negged for being a knob head.


----------



## El Toro Mr UK98 (Nov 11, 2011)

1010AD said:


> Who's gear


Im only using BSI atm as it feels to me the best ive had in a long time, Its the only ugl that i can compair to the good old pharma days.

Ive no tests to back this up but just going by feel and gains.


----------



## romper stomper (Sep 26, 2012)

> Hi mate if you read my jurno's you will see that aas is a part of my game although I always use conservative doses.
> 
> I wouldnt recommend anyone who is on the treatment I am on to use ass/hgh ect but i know what I can and cant get away with, been using peds for over 15 years now so I know how each compound effects me.
> 
> My doses are always modorate but I always source out the most quality gear "atm I wont use anything else than Bsi gear".


I would not reccomend it to any one who is on the treatment i am - too freaking right mate - bodybuilding is more important than health itself ??? what caused your condition in the first place ??? as i read long term medications can cause it - along with a host of other causes that cannot be pinpointed - i really can not belive i read it

What does the doc say about your usage ??


----------



## El Toro Mr UK98 (Nov 11, 2011)

romper stomper said:


> I would not reccomend it to any one who is on the treatment i am - too freaking right mate - bodybuilding is more important than health itself ??? what caused your condition in the first place ??? as i read long term medications can cause it - along with a host of other causes that cannot be pinpointed - i really can not belive i read it
> 
> What does the doc say about your usage ??


Nothing causes lupus mate it is something you are born with that gets triggered off later in life, Mainly in women and black people.

As for the aas and hgh use it has actually helped me recover as I lost bone density and regained it due to aas and good diet, also My liver and kidneys were effected by the flair up of lupus but this was completely re generated by the hgh.

I am also open and proud of what I do and tell it how it is.

I have bloods done every 6 month for liver, kidney function and fbc dna ect and all have come back fine.

Ive been body building over 20 years now and this is a big part of my life, not something you can switch on or off but with the knowlage ive gained over the years and the precautions I take I am at no more risk than anyone else if not safer as I am monitored regularly.

The doctors have no problem with me using, infact they also prescribe me trt as low testosterone and dhea levels are also common with lupus which I have rectified with usage.

I also take NAC, saw plameto and other supplements for health which also benefits me.

Without the training, life style I choose My body would most defiantly of given up and I wouldnt be here today.

At the end of the day I dont have to explain my actions as its my life and I am living it to the full and doing what I enjoy and I have the dtermination and will power to deal with anything life throws at me :thumbup1:


----------



## robbo9 (Mar 24, 2012)

Romper stomper...just read through all this thread

Do everyone a favour and stop being so jelous with all your negative comments...you do what he has done. You would have given up straight away

Stop hating because your jelous that he has it in him


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

romper stomper said:


> I would not reccomend it to any one who is on the treatment i am - too freaking right mate - bodybuilding is more important than health itself ??? what caused your condition in the first place ??? as i read long term medications can cause it - along with a host of other causes that cannot be pinpointed - i really can not belive i read it
> 
> What does the doc say about your usage ??


Do you really think that El Toro hasn't spent a long time thinking about his health, & how to get better & improve it?

Because your ill thought out post says this. When you post things, be sure of what you are saying & look at the context.

I find your comments stupid & quite offensive & it seems that yet again you're attempting to stand out & be contraversial rather than helpful.


----------



## romper stomper (Sep 26, 2012)

> Nothing causes lupus mate it is something you are born with that gets triggered off later in life, Mainly in women and black people.
> 
> As for the aas and hgh use it has actually helped me recover as I lost bone density and regained it due to aas and good diet, also My liver and kidneys were effected by the flair up of lupus but this was completely re generated by the hgh.
> 
> ...


fair play them mate - best of luck



> Do everyone a favour and stop being so jelous with all your negative comments...you do what he has done. You would have given up straight away


idiot - not jealous in any way - negative ?? possibly - but questions i think needed answering - people reading it may think he is a hero - but i had to ask if a guy with that condition- after being in hospital for so long would still use - and what affect that would have on his condition and if doctors knew - turns out after he answered that could be benificial to his health- the doctors know- and i did read are used to treat the condition- gets bloods done ect and takes precautions.

If the answer was i dont care - the doctors don know - bodybuilding is worth the risk - then i would say that sends a very bad message to people reading- and i would class him as a complete and utter ****

I also think praise and inspiration -without the above post is premature


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

romper stomper said:


> i would class him as a complete and utter ****


Well if he were it would make two of them in this thread then, wouldn't it?


----------



## romper stomper (Sep 26, 2012)

ha ha ha so freaking funny hahaha - very narrow and shalolow


----------



## pooky (Jun 20, 2012)

romper stomper said:


> ha ha ha so freaking funny hahaha - very narrow and shalolow


ok so are you genuinly concerned for his welfare and that of others reading this thread?


----------



## Kimball (Feb 26, 2012)

romper stomper said:


> I would not reccomend it to any one who is on the treatment i am - too freaking right mate - bodybuilding is more important than health itself ??? what caused your condition in the first place ??? as i read long term medications can cause it - along with a host of other causes that cannot be pinpointed - i really can not belive i read it
> 
> What does the doc say about your usage ??


What a c0ck you are. Why are you posting on here? What's your agenda or are you just a complete bellend wanting to let everybody know that?


----------



## Ackee&amp;Saltfish (Mar 18, 2011)

Makes me wonder the mental capacity of some people..


----------



## Ballin (Aug 24, 2011)

Nicely done mate well done for the hardwork and gains wish I looked half as good as that and I am 25 lol.

Good luck with the sponsor the fact you have drawn a few haters is a good indicator to me as people are clearly jealous bro- use it to your advantage.


----------



## Kimball (Feb 26, 2012)

Low I would say, seems to be a lot of cabbages started posting in the few months I've been away, wtf is happening. Gymgyms posts were better and more reasonable than half the crap going on!


----------



## Big_Idiot (Feb 14, 2012)

Inspirational, good luck with the sponsorship.


----------



## Ballin (Aug 24, 2011)

Kimball said:


> Low I would say, seems to be a lot of cabbages started posting in the few months I've been away, wtf is happening. Gymgyms posts were better and more reasonable than half the crap going on!


Plus at least gymgym offered to fight people out in an unarmed combat face off in a sex dungeon where winner takes all!!


----------



## Kimball (Feb 26, 2012)

Ballin said:


> Plus at least gymgym offered to fight people out in an unarmed combat face off in a sex dungeon where winner takes all!!


I always used to get a big grin every time I saw him post. Not the same with this lot.


----------



## romper stomper (Sep 26, 2012)

> What a c0ck you are. Why are you posting on here? What's your agenda or are you just a complete bellend wanting to let everybody know that?


How many people do you know personally who have sacrificed their health for bodybuilding??? I have been around bodybuilding for 25 ++ years and know more than a few who have been hospitalized and have very serious life long health problems as a result- last year a good friend a international competitor and former international champion - National bodybuilding coach - National power lifter and power lifting coach suddenly dropped dead - 30 years of living the healthy - llifestyle of bodybuilding - he ignored the signs and advice given and paid with his life as he was 55 and still using- looked good - he leaves a widow and three children behind. It becomes an obsession clouds judgment in some- it won't ever happen to me!!

So if you ever get to a mature age and gain some knowledge or be around the sport for 25 + years - you will also know people who have serious health problems from the healthy bodybuilding lifestyle- people that do ignore and think it all will be ok.

To me the questions about his usage and consequences to his health had to be asked - so fcuking grow up and stop playing the hater record like the little gang of adolescent brained idiots you seem to be


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Right chaps lets call it a draw now, Romper is as entitled to ask questions as anyone without a tyrade of abuse.

Pretty sure the OP can answer his own posts, he doesnt need nor want this thread turning into a farce of insults and crap.

Out of respect for him and his goals, shut the fu*k up !

:thumbup1:


----------



## El Toro Mr UK98 (Nov 11, 2011)

romper stomper said:


> How many people do you know personally who have sacrificed their health for bodybuilding??? I have been around bodybuilding for 25 ++ years and know more than a few who have been hospitalized and have very serious life long health problems as a result- last year a good friend a international competitor and former international champion - National bodybuilding coach - National power lifter and power lifting coach suddenly dropped dead - 30 years of living the healthy - llifestyle of bodybuilding - he ignored the signs and advice given and paid with his life as he was 55 and still using- looked good - he leaves a widow and three children behind. It becomes an obsession clouds judgment in some- it won't ever happen to me!!
> 
> So if you ever get to a mature age and gain some knowledge or be around the sport for 25 + years - you will also know people who have serious health problems from the healthy bodybuilding lifestyle- people that do ignore and think it all will be ok.
> 
> To me the questions about his usage and consequences to his health had to be asked - so fcuking grow up and stop playing the hater record like the little gang of adolescent brained idiots you seem to be


To be honest mate i agree with what your saying if maybe not the way you worded it.

I think o answered your question a few posts ago and you accepted that.

We all make choices in life and we all have to deal with the outcome.

I dont have a bad word to say about anybody in life and thats including you so as milky says we will leave it at that and get back to the positive angle of the thread


----------



## Craig660 (Dec 8, 2005)

Good effort there pal.

In terms of sponsorship I have 8ml of British dragon test e floating about in my draw somewhere which gave me an infection a few years back you can have


----------



## Kimball (Feb 26, 2012)

Milky said:


> Right chaps lets call it a draw now, Romper is as entitled to ask questions as anyone without a tyrade of abuse.
> 
> Pretty sure the OP can answer his own posts, he doesnt need nor want this thread turning into a farce of insults and crap.
> 
> ...


Agreed, just aggressive superior manor that got my back up.

Anyway good luck to el torro!


----------



## pooky (Jun 20, 2012)

El Toro Mr UK98 said:


> To be honest mate i agree with what your saying if maybe not the way you worded it.
> 
> I think o answered your question a few posts ago and you accepted that.
> 
> ...


i think the fella was personally conserned for your well being as its clearly something thats close to his heart. maybe just worded his opinion a bit strongly.

but now lets crack on with supporting u.

:clap:


----------



## romper stomper (Sep 26, 2012)

my words are generally very direct and pointy when it comes to steroid use this sport due to the copious amounts of bull****- lies and hypocrisy surrounding that part of it- and that goes to the highest levels of the federations in control of the sport. Pointy questions that rile get to the truth (sometimes )a lot quicker - you listen to so much bull for so many decades it gets really tiresome.

As the little gang people slagging me off will find that out if they last around the sport that long

My mate virtually committed suicide he could not stop - if you were in the same vain all the praise would have been very sorely misguided dont'you think ??

Anyway all the best with your efforts- it will be a very uphill battle - but you know that already !! that part of you has to be greatly admired


----------



## sockie (Jul 1, 2012)

Craig660 said:


> Good effort there pal.
> 
> In terms of sponsorship I have 8ml of British dragon test e floating about in my draw somewhere which gave me an infection a few years back you can have


----------



## romper stomper (Sep 26, 2012)

I will try wording in a different way

@El Torro

You Do have a very inspirational story - which can be used to great affect in the form of gaining sponsorship - through chance -In my business over the years I have drawn up and signed many sponsorship contracts so could throw many ideas your way - it all depends on what you are looking for in a sponsorship deal - if it small things that would help- then the internet and postings are a great way to gain exposure

otherwise let me know


----------



## El Toro Mr UK98 (Nov 11, 2011)

romper stomper said:


> I will try wording in a different way
> 
> @El Torro
> 
> ...


Im not expecting anything sustancial, maybe free items of clothes, supplements ect or anything that can help me progressing at the rate I am.

I think the internet is a great marketing tool and I have a you tube, facebook and twitter acc which i try to use for publicity as well as socialising.

nothing ventured nothing gained and all that :beer:


----------



## El Toro Mr UK98 (Nov 11, 2011)

Just to update this thread with a happy ending I have now got a sponsorship with Activlab UK and am looking forward to trying there products :beer:


----------



## zack amin (Mar 13, 2012)

El Toro Mr UK98 said:


> Just to update this thread with a happy ending I have now got a sponsorship with Activlab UK and am looking forward to trying there products :beer:


wahayyyy, wicked mate, anymore details?


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

Top effort mate, chuffed for you.


----------



## El Toro Mr UK98 (Nov 11, 2011)

zack amin said:


> wahayyyy, wicked mate, anymore details?


Not as yet mate, only just signed up today but there range of stuff looks decent, looking forward to using there bcaa's and fat loss supps


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

Great news! :thumb:


----------



## El Toro Mr UK98 (Nov 11, 2011)

Just to finish this thread off, if anyone wants they can follow my story/future on facebook and twitter through these links..

https://twitter.com/andyeltoro

http://www.facebook.com/AndyTorresActivlabAthlete

Thanks for all the support guys and kind comments


----------

